# Problema con Equipo de Audio Aiwa



## luu.-bass (Oct 13, 2010)

Hola, buenas noches.Antes que nada les quiero comentar que estoy estudiando para técnico en electrónica y quizás no sea tan específico en algunas cosas. Tengo un problema con la etapa de salida de mi equipo de audio AIWA, es viejo (calculo que del 1993/1994), lleva dos bafles, en una de las salidas no hay señal, en la otra si, pero con mucho ruido de masa. El problema es de la etapa de salida, dado que ambos bafles funcionan bien debido a que los probé en la salida que funcionaba pero me daba mucho ruido de masa. Me podrían decir a qué se debe esto ( Ruido de masa en una salida y en la otra salida no llega la señal)? Igualmente mañana a la mañana lo abro y lo examino a ver si puedo encontrar algo defectuoso y subiré más detalles. Muchas gracias.


----------



## DANIEL 38 (Oct 13, 2010)

Pasa el modelo del aparato asi sabemos de que se trata.


----------



## luu.-bass (Oct 13, 2010)

Es un AIWA NSX D606, encontré un problema parecido al mío en yoreparo.com

Aca dejo el link: http://www.yoreparo.com/foros/reparacion_de_audio/113936.html

Lo que hizo fue cambiar el integrado y se le solucionó el problema. Tal vez yo deba hacer lo mismo, pero mañana lo chequearé...


----------



## R-Mario (Oct 13, 2010)

Ruidos de esa clase no son mas que falsos contactos por soldaduras frias, fisuradas o despegadas, resolda y se soluciona, respecto a lo que te dicen de cambiar el integrado en general al ser integrado o falla totalmente o no falla, yo mejor revisaba con cuidado por ejemplo capacitores de filtro, resistores de precision


----------



## luu.-bass (Oct 13, 2010)

Pero Benito2312, cómo se qué soldadura debo reforzar?


----------



## DANIEL 38 (Oct 13, 2010)

Che es ruido o un zumbido de fuente el que se escucha. si es zumbido chequea en los bornes de la salida de parlantes si no tenes voltajes DC. Si es asi saca el integrado STK4142 y pone uno nuevo. y si es ruido resolda todos los pines del STK4142.

Tambien fijate si en las patas 1 y 18 le llegan una señal de audio limpia.


----------



## luu.-bass (Oct 13, 2010)

Es un ruido de masa supongo, es constante y si muevo el cable del bafle que va conectado a la salida desaparece, pero al soltarlo vuelve


----------



## Dano (Oct 14, 2010)

Revisa el sistema de protección si lo tiene, hay veces que da problemas el rele.

Si al integrado le llega buen audio y el sistema de protección está correcto, probaría cambiar el integrado amplificador.


----------



## nestorgaudier (Oct 15, 2010)

mide a ver si te esta pasando voltaje a la corneta de ser asi es la salida de audio que esta dañada.


----------



## pipa09 (Oct 21, 2010)

nestorgaudier dijo:


> mide a ver si te esta pasando voltaje a la corneta de ser asi es la salida de audio que esta dañada.


 
no debe haber ninguna DC en la salida, ya que la proteecion se activaria, y por los comentarios, funciona pero en solo canal


----------

